# Please help me locate this pedegree online?



## koljacker (Jul 27, 2011)

Can anyone help me fetch this pedegree on the data base? 

PR Blackwitch after the dark
or
PR Saens Mega Brando. 

Thanks...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

you have any other names like the next generation? not finding anything with those names at all, or a kennel name maybe where the dog came from?


----------



## koljacker (Jul 27, 2011)

My info is only limited to those names and that they are from Razor's Edge bloodline... Also a UKC reg but no Registration number or whatsoever..


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

there are a ton of RE dogs so that really doesnt help much, they are american bullys though if that helps you any with those blood lines. did you buy a dog from this person? if they sell as registered they should be able to show you the parents papers and that would have all the names on them if they wont show you id be thinking scam. Just ask the breeders for a copy or link to there papers.


----------



## koljacker (Jul 27, 2011)

I probably not going to buy the litter of his breeding if he didn't show me anything or records of his Dam and Sire. Thanks alot Sir, I appreciate your effort.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

koljacker said:


> My info is only limited to those names and that they are from Razor's Edge bloodline... Also a UKC reg but no Registration number or whatsoever..


If the parents are UKC registered then he/she should supply you with reg number.. You can always TRY to contact UKC with the names and see if they have dogs under those names..However..IF the breeder is reluctant to share info and show you their actual pedigrees then stay far away!

also, not everyone has pedigrees online


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Unless a breeder or owner of those dogs or someone who owns dogs off of them has entered a pedigree into one of the hundreds of databases they will not be online. You can google or yahoo search both names to find if anyone has listed them anywhere.


----------

